

Firefox Nightly: network monitor added to dev tools - syncerr
http://firefoxnightly.tumblr.com/post/47460334547/a-network-monitor-landed-in-the-dev-tools-of
Screen: http://cl.ly/image/2q2s450r2B43
======
syncerr
Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/9XWKo4p.png>

